# Rat holiday cage?



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a fairly priced 'holiday' cage for 2 male rats?

What I need is something that will flat pack easily. I'm thinking of something I will be able to easily pack into my car when I go to visit my parents. Something that would be ok for the occasional weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The Ferplast furet flat packs down.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Rat Cages : Mamble Rat / Hamster Narrow Bar 100cm Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

It says this cage folds down.

There is this 100cm one and an 80cm one.


----------



## kate946 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks - so helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

the critter 2 cage is a good size for 2 male rats and folds down flat


----------

